# RP Dorf "Kardor" - DIE ALDOR



## Keleg (13. Oktober 2011)

RP-Dorf "Kardor"

Guten Tag,
Ich habe mir überlegt ein kleines Rollenspiel – Dorf Projekt zu starten. Also habe ich mir ein Ort raus gesucht an dem normalerweise keiner OOCler unterwegs sind. Es gibt dort zwar einige Npc's allerdings keine die für ihrgentwelche Quest's relevant wären.

*Der Channel zum Dorf nennt sich:* "_Kardor_"


*Ziele:*
-Rollenspieler zusammen führen
-OOC-Freie Zone

*Erwünscht:*
-Menschenverstand
-mindest Stufe 15 (65 für Todesritter)

*Nicht Erwünscht:*
-Spieler die Ausschließlich Erotic-Roleplay (ERP) betreiben.
-Spiele die andere Spieler aufgrund ihrer Kreativität runter putzen.
-Power Rollenspiel(er)

*Rassen und Klassen:*
-Free for all

*Bilder und Standort:*

*Standort:*
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/irhu-e-aab3.jpg

*Bilder:*
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/irhu-1-c4ca.jpg
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/irhu-2-c81e.jpg
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/irhu-3-eccb.jpg
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/irhu-4-a87f.jpg
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/irhu-5-e4da.jpg
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/irhu-6-1679.jpg
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/irhu-7-8f14.jpg
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/irhu-8-c9f0.jpg
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/irhu-9-45c4.jpg
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/irhu-a-d3d9.jpg
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/irhu-b-6512.jpg
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/irhu-c-c20a.jpg 
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/irhu-d-c51c.jpg


Falls einige von euch sich nun fragen wie ihr dahin kommt, kann ich euch folgende möglichkeiten nennen.
-Teleport z.B. Gildentransport
-Flugmount/Rakete


Bei sonstigen fragen wendet euch bitte an "_Feyra_" oder "_Arlinde_".


----------

